# Difference between Esword/Logos/BibleSoft?



## bond-servant (Nov 27, 2005)

I currently use e-sword with almost all available modules. (free) Also use a program called Swordsearcher.

What is the difference between a fully loaded version of: e-sword, Logos silver and BibleSoft?

I've been looking for powerful Bible Software tools. Accordance is not an option for me, since I am PC only at present.

Do these other programs have enough helpful tools to switch?
I'm especially looking in terms of commentaries and Hebrew/Greek lexicons and tools.

Thanks!! 

[Edited on 11-27-2005 by bond-servant]


----------

